# Tommy Bowden's Daughter??????



## Ol' Buckmaster (Aug 27, 2005)

A buddy just sent me a pic of Tommy Bowden's daughter in an "adult posture" Has anybody seen this? It looks real, but I'm no Nick T.


----------



## gtaff (Aug 27, 2005)

Well    where is it??


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah I would like to see that to   you know just to verify


----------



## 6wheeler (Aug 27, 2005)

*Hate to bust any bubbles*

but posted on uselessjunk.com, where one of the photos appeared, is the following:



> NSFW: Tommy Bowden's Hot Daughter Lauren (NSFW)
> Contributed by livedog on Friday, February 04 @ 20:13:36 CST
> Topic: photos
> Webmasters - earn big $$ with text ads!
> ...



*The edit in the quoted was mine. Didn't want to take a chance on violating the rules.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks 6Wheeler. I thought it was to go to be true. It's still a sweet pic


----------



## MCG DAWG (Aug 28, 2005)

*That was 100% true, it was her . .*

. .and here's what happened.  

Bowden's daughter was a Theta at Clem's son (Kappa Alpha Theta).  She dated a frat guy for a couple of years.  He graduated and went off to the Medical University of South Carolina for medical school and quit dating Bowden's daughter.  Miss Bowden then started dating another guy and things got hot and heavy but after several months ended abruptly.  To console herself she shows up at her ex's apartment in Charleston where he's in school.  As part of their "fun" certain pictures were taken.

The above is undeniable fact.  It happened.  Where the discrepancy is in the story of how the pics made it to the internet.  The med student/ex boyfriends story is that his roomate "found" the pictures on his camera and posted them on the internet. Others say he posted them himself.

Anyway, regardless of how they found their way to the internet, they got there.  This young man knew the Bowden family well and both he and Miss Bowden had to go to Clem's son and discuss the problem with the Bowden family and fess up to what had happend. NOT a good scenario.

How do I know this?  My best friend in college and the guy who has taught me A LOT about hunting married a girl from Clem's son and they live in Clem's son, and her dad sits in the AD's box for all the home games.  This whole thing ROCKED the Clem's son community back last fall when it happened.  Miss Bowden disenrolled and left her sorority.  Not sure where she ended up.


----------



## southernclay (Aug 28, 2005)

MCG DAWG said:
			
		

> Not sure where she ended up.



She ended up on the internet


----------

